# old/new guy



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

hey kids,
Brian here.
I just recently ran across this forum and find it pretty intersting and informative.
I'm a 44 yr old 17 yr drywall finisher and looking to relocate to Denver Colorado from Nebraska....the misses hates Nebraska....she says Nebraska is a good place to be "from"...haha:thumbup:

Ive worked for companies mostly...E&K the largest but when they quit bidding houses in 2000-2001 in the Lincoln area I quit and went on my own.I'm a shack taper I know,commercial makes me nuts.Around here for the most part professional curtousy is non exsistent.Other trades dont care and neither do the GCs.They'll beat your walls up and laugh about it over break...grrrr
Basically this post is meant for the older tapers-10 plus years and older.
I'm curious as how your bodies are holding up.I'm in decent shape but man my legs,knees and shoulders are shot.
I hope its you guys/gals too and Im just not slowing dieing:whistling2:
FWI the drywall Bizz in my area is about dead,which is why Im on here hangin with you folks.
Thanks,latuh
Brian


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya I agree


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Omaha huh?...right on

I lived in Lincoln for several years.
I started in Grand Island and while talking with a few tapers there recently they're seeing Lincoln and Omaha guys bidding in GI.
Dont ask why GI is so busy I grew up there and going back makes me want to vomit


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

BPTaper said:


> I'm curious as how your bodies are holding up.I'm in decent shape but man my legs,knees and shoulders are shot.
> I hope its you guys/gals too and Im just not slowing dieing:whistling2:


Slowly dying is the #1 major health problem, so chances are......:yes:

Decent shape, but legs, knees and shoulders are shot? 

For what's ailing me, I've started taking Serrapeptase - http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-benefits-of-serrapeptase/ - to add to my Glucosamine/Chondroitin. Seems to help. Not so achy/painy in knees, ........, and blood pressure dropped to where I could cut back some on my BP pills.

I've been taking Serra for about 3 weeks, so we'll see. I'm hoping it'll take my shot shoulders, and along with a decent rebuilding/strengthening workout program for them, fix them up well enough.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If I were you I'd relocate to Glencoe Ontario. I hear they're desperately needing tapers because *they* *don't have even one skilled* *drywall finisher* up there and they pay .26-.30 cents a foot:yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Best move I ever made was telling my Chiropractor he was a quack.
That was 10 years ago..Most of my back problems went away..not all ...just most.

For me ..hips / knees / ankles/ = stilts

If I could cut off my right hand at the wrist ,,and replace It with a new one ..I would !!! No matter what the cost!:yes:

When I was younger my old man always said '' edure the pain boy''
But ,,now when I watch him slip behind the truck to adjust his hernia truss ..I think ...yeah...endure the pain:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If I were you I'd relocate to Glencoe Ontario. I hear they're desperately needing tapers because *they* *don't have even one skilled* *drywall finisher* up there and they pay .26-.30 cents a foot:yes:.


Hey, I think he's talking to you old fella


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

Husker Fan here....Born an raise in Omaha, now living in Kansas City, MO. Left Omaha in 2006 worked for Allied there until the union went belly-up "Thanks to Tim Fox". Been working union until the recession hit "Off for a year" now working non-union a little less money but good benefits. I would say I'm in good shape...right knee a little sore now an then, bought a knee support, help's allot. Been finishing for 36 yrs. and I smoke (Cigarettes). But wanting to quit, can't even smoke on new construction jobs anymore.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Omaha is pretty slow now. I do just smaller projects that most big guys dont want to do. I was working on one commercial job and the dwc was out of sioux city so Omaha cant even keep the buisness local


----------

